# What's Your Favorite Make-Up Brand?



## Crystal (Aug 2, 2009)

What's your favorite make-up brand? Why? Where do you buy it? Can you get it online?


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 2, 2009)

I use the Everyday Mineral stuff for foundation... but mostly I'm a Rimmel girl.

Eyeliner, Mascara and Nail Polish are always Rimmel, with very few exceptions.

Eyeshadow is a little different...who ever has the craziest colors. I have a few Maybelline, 1 or 2 Cover Girl and a surprising amount of Avon/ Avon-Mark.


----------



## Cors (Aug 2, 2009)

I voted for MAC, but I also love NARS and Shu Uemura. I am always on the lookout for drugstore dupes too. 

I am also a fan of Benefit, Stila, Chanel, Clinique, Guerlain, Shiseido, Shu Uemura, Kose, Laneige and FANCL. Not sure if the Japanese and Korean brands are easy to find in the US though.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 2, 2009)

I tried to include as many brands as possible, but they restrict the number of poll options, so I just included an "Other" option instead.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 2, 2009)

I also like L'Oreal and Maybelline.  MAC is my standby, and I ONLY buy it from MAC itself.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 2, 2009)

I wear mostly Covergirl but sometimes change it up if I see something that looks interesting. The only exception to this is lip color.. I almost exclusively wear Victoria Secret and Avon lipgloss/lipstick.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 2, 2009)

*(Just posted this is another thread)*

Dear God, what have I done?

I was checking out the Make-Up thread and after hearing all this talk about how wonderful MAC is, I thought I'd check out their website since I had never used that brand before. 

Next thing I know, I'm leaving the website after spending $105.00 on make-up. At least I got free shipping...


- Eye Shadow in Grain (Satin). $14.50

- Eye Shadow in Honey Lust (Lustre). $14.50

- Sheer/Lose Powder in NW20. $21.00 (I think this one was a mistake. I was under the impression that NW was for cool skin tones and NC was for warm. I have cool skin tones, but this powder looks too dark)

- Tinted Lipglass in Entice. $14.00

- Tinted Lipglass in Lust. $14.00

- Powder Blush in Sunbasque. $18.50

Sorry, no pics guys. MAC won't let you copy pictures from their website.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 2, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> *(Just posted this is another thread)*
> 
> Dear God, what have I done?
> 
> ...



Lust is a great color. I need a new one  If you have cool skin, you want nw.

I use c.


----------



## Cors (Aug 2, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> *(Just posted this is another thread)*
> 
> Dear God, what have I done?
> 
> ...



Great haul! I hope you can change your order for the powder. 

I have warm skin (NC 20 - 25) and Lust is a pretty nude on me - it goes with everything! So sticky though.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 2, 2009)

I just called Customer Service and they told me that I would be unable to change the order, but that I could cancel and reorder the correct powder.

She said, "It has not gone through our system yet, but when it does, I will cancel it. In the mean time, you can go online and replace the order."

Yeah right. I'm waiting until the first order is cancelled.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 2, 2009)

I love all kinds of makeup. But I simply cannot buy any MAC, Their prices are outrageous. I simply adore E.L.F. You can get everything you need under $5.00 and the quality is great.

The exception is my powder foundation it is the best I have ever used and worth every penny of the $90.00 I pay for it.:doh:


----------



## Crystal (Aug 2, 2009)

I've heard mixed reviews about E.L.F.

Some say they're products are amazing, some say that they are very cheaply made. I guess I'll have to try them for myself.


----------



## fffff (Aug 2, 2009)

I have never seen the huge appeal of MAC. I have used their products and they're OK but after using NARS, Dior, and Chanel its just barely better than drug store brands. Not worth the hype. I do like their studio fx foundations but besides that there isn't anything MAc makes that isn't done better by some other company. 

I buy expensive makeup but by now I know what products and colors work for me so i don't really spend that much total. Compared to a lot of other girls my makeup collection is really very small. 


I said this in the other thread, but kat von d's line for sephora is flippin' amazing. 

Everyday I use: 

Kat von D eyepalette in Beethoven
Stila SMudge pot
diorshow mascara 
'cause I have ncie eyes and I like to show them off 

View attachment P211900_hero.jpg


View attachment P62612_hero.jpg


View attachment P40404_hero.jpg


----------



## katorade (Aug 3, 2009)

I voted MAC because the majority of my favorite products are MAC. Other lines I may have one or two favorites from, but nowhere near as close as my MAC addiction, especially for eye makeup.

My favorite mascara, though, is Lancome Definicils. I've tried Dior show, I've tried Benefit Bad Gal, etc. etc. Apparently I have thick, short lashes, because they don't really give me the results I want and the brushes are just *too* huge to be accurate. The Lancome gives me the falsies look, though. I love it. It's also very smooth and dries nicely without being flaky.

Fave blush is by Nars. Fave moisturizer is Oil of Olay Regenerist. Lip gloss has a 3 way tie between MAC, Lancome juicy tubes, and Victoria's Secret.

In a couple of days I'll find out if Coastal Scents lives up to the hype. I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Tania (Aug 3, 2009)

I use BeneFit and Clinique the most, but I do have some MAC, Chanel, and Guerlain products mixed in.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Aug 3, 2009)

100% MAC, I love it. The studio fix powder is my base and I love the eye shadows, lipglass, lip liners. I don't care what it costs it is the best makeup I have ever used. They have a million choices for all skin tones.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 3, 2009)

y'all have me seriously tempted to try some mac 
In my cosmetic bag? covergirl concealer and mascara, covergirl and Ulta brand eyeshadows, Boots No.7 lipgloss and mascara, Ulta lip stain and gloss, PHYSICIANS FORMULA bronzer and mascara...
Yes. I know I have 3 different kinds of mascara. There's a reason. all three of them have... different effects on my lashes. physicians formula is natural look, and just adds color but it's not water-proof. The Boots No.7 lengthens like crazy, but is not water-proof. the covergirl lash blast clumps a bit, but gets the job done and it's water-proof. 
I like covergirl eyeshadows because i can get a ton of different colors, and they aren't really bad quality.

PHYSICIANS FORMULA BRONZER IS AMAZING. It's the only FACE make up I use that doesn't clog up my pores or make my face itchy. 

oh, and i don't use urban decay primer potion. I put covergirl concealer on my lids and blend it.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 3, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I've heard mixed reviews about E.L.F.
> 
> Some say they're products are amazing, some say that they are very cheaply made. I guess I'll have to try them for myself.



I will say their Minerals line is better than their regular line. The lip glosses are great too.


----------



## Suze (Aug 3, 2009)

I.D bareminerals
Nars
Helena Rubinstein
Dior
Shisheido


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 3, 2009)

Never tried MAC, but it sounds interesting. I may have to check it out sometime. I'm an EDM gal, love their mineral foundation and eye colors.

For drugstore brand, I like L'Oreal for some things, Maybelline for others. I'm not really brand conscious so much as color or specific product conscious. If I see a color of eye shadow or lip gloss that looks interesting, I try it.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Aug 3, 2009)

As of late I am loving: Glamour Doll Eyes Eyeshadow

These are loose pigments, and have an absolutely fabulous color show. They are all mineral, and completely handmade by Vee. (Vanessa) They can only be purchased online:
http://www.glamourdolleyes.com

She also has a YouTube Account: http://www.youtube.com/user/glamourdolleyes

Totally worth at least trying her samples to see if you like them.... she ships free and it's a fairly fast turn around time. She also brings out new colors every few weeks so, it's always fun to see what's new. 

Other than GDE, I like EDM as well as the L'Oreal line of mineral makeup. I keep waiting to try MAC, but I am still a MAC virgin. 

Someday......


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 3, 2009)

Okay apparently I need to purchase some MAC. I have to know what the fuss is about.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 3, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I also like L'Oreal and Maybelline.  MAC is my standby, and I ONLY buy it from MAC itself.



I'm the same way.
I really like L'Oreal and Maybelline, too.


Does anyone else like Smashbox?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm going to be going to Sephora in a few weeks and I plan on stocking up on some good make up.. I'd really appreciate any reccomendations on specific products or brands!


----------



## Cors (Aug 3, 2009)

Obviously you should check out the MAC counter. Huge selection, great quality and I especially love their eyeshadows. I like the Strobe Cream as well, but it can be too greasy on some people. You might also want to check out the colour Smoke and Diamonds, a hot versatile favourite re-released under the Starflash collection. Also check out NARS blushes - sexy names, amazing formula (at least, try out their best-seller Orgasm) and I think they make the best matte red lipsticks if you are into that. If you are more into pretty girly packaging Stila (love the lip glaze - expensive but less sticky and lasts longer than MAC) and Benefit are decent. You should check out the famed Urban Decay Primer Potion too. If you have a big budget, check out the Guerlain Meteorites, YSL Touche Eclat pens and Chanel Glossimers. 

I adore Shu Uemura, but I don't think all Sephoras carry it. Top quality makeup (just about everything - face, eyes, cheeks, lips, primers), perhaps a little less "interesting" than MAC and NARS but you should see for yourself. They make an amazing eyelash curler (fantastic for Asian girls or anyone with sparse, thin, stick-straight lashes), a subtle everyday mascara (Basic Waterproof) and oh, try to get a sample of their famous cleansing oil too. 

And oh, don't forget to check out reviews and swatches on MakeUpAlley before you go. Have fun!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks so much Cors, I really appreciate it! And thanks also for the link.. I'm gonna read up on there a little. :]


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 3, 2009)

I have Ludwig and Beethoven...LOVE them. I also have a red lip gloss called Strutter.



fffff said:


> I have never seen the huge appeal of MAC. I have used their products and they're OK but after using NARS, Dior, and Chanel its just barely better than drug store brands. Not worth the hype. I do like their studio fx foundations but besides that there isn't anything MAc makes that isn't done better by some other company.
> 
> I buy expensive makeup but by now I know what products and colors work for me so i don't really spend that much total. Compared to a lot of other girls my makeup collection is really very small.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, I've completely gotten away from mineral makeup (except for a couple of eye shadows that I really like). It's just not working for me any more. So not here is what I use for my regular make-up routine.

Foundation: Netrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer - this is a tinted moisturizer and all I use for foundation. I don't need a lot of coverage. 

Blush: Tarte - a perfect whirled - natural cheek stain (peachy pink)

Mascara: Lash Blast by covergirl

Eyeshadow - light champagne mineral colors 

Lips - Burts Bees Shimmer

I'm into the minimalist thing these days. I think the older you get. less make-up looks better. Nothing I dislike more than mature women wear the make-up of a 20 yr old.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 4, 2009)

Foundation and Powder--Christian Dior. It has SPF 20 and is wonderful.

Mascara- Cover Girl Lash Blast..hands down the best and I've tried tons from Dior Show to Lancome.

Lip Gloss-- Trish McEvoy, Bobbi Brown (Petal and Tangerine) and Cover Girl Wetslicks. Also Bigelow that you can get at Bath and Body Works.

Lip Pencil-- Aveda. Aveda also makes wonderful lip stain/balm.

Bronzer-- Trish McEvoy, Benefit

Eye Shadow- Chanel, Estee Lauder, Bobbi Brown, Laura Mercier

Eyeliner--Almay liquid. The applicator is like a felt tip pen and is easy to work with. I've tried other liquids with a traditional brush and just can't do it. Covergirl also makes great pencil, as does Wet and Wild.

Concealer-- La Prairie


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 4, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I've heard mixed reviews about E.L.F.
> 
> Some say they're products are amazing, some say that they are very cheaply made. I guess I'll have to try them for myself.



The minerals are really, really good. I have tried the regular cosmetics (lipstick, eyeshadow, liquid foundation) and I have to admit, they are VERY cheaply made and don't work well for me. I was using ID/Bare Escentials minerals for a long time and one day decided to give ELF a try since they are a tiny fraction of the cost. I was impressed, thrilled at the reasonable prices, and I would say that they truly are right up there in quality.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 4, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> The minerals are really, really good. I have tried the regular cosmetics (lipstick, eyeshadow, liquid foundation) and I have to admit, they are VERY cheaply made and don't work well for me. I was using ID/Bare Escentials minerals for a long time and one day decided to give ELF a try since they are a tiny fraction of the cost. I was impressed, thrilled at the reasonable prices, and I would say that they truly are right up there in quality.




I ordered about $15 worth of ELF makeup two days ago, just trying a little bit of everything, to see if there's anything worth keeping. I've heard about the bad quality, and am fully expecting the makeup I receive in a few days to be cheaply made, but I thought, "Ya know, it's only $15 and I bought 15 items. If there is one thing in here that I absolutely love, then it's worth it." I didn't think it would hurt to try, since it wasn't like I was shelling out a ton of cash.

I'm defintiely gonna try their mineral line, though. I hear from others, and you, that its fantastic and the prices are definitely unbeatable!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sandie S-R said:


> Well, I've completely gotten away from mineral makeup (except for a couple of eye shadows that I really like). It's just not working for me any more.



Sandie, I noticed a few years ago that the minerals were highlighting areas in my complexion that I'd really rather not have featured -- pooling into fine lines and creases, most particularly. I hated the idea of giving up the mineral foundations/concealers and powders because they feel so much less intrusive on my skin ... and I tend to break out more when I'm using the liquid. One thing that I found works for me is using a heavy layer of moisturizer first, waiting for it to dry, and then dusting my face with a light bronzer. It has worked for me. 

I think that more mature women look better wearing muted colors - I wince when I see thick, blue powder and r-r-r-r-red glossy lips - but then, they probably look at my pale face and nude lips and shudder to themselves just as I'm wondering if the circus is missing its clown  To each his own.


----------



## SparkGirl (Aug 4, 2009)

*I used to love all things Estee Lauder, but my skin changed and now I use Bare Minerals Bisque as my base foundation, and I use their blush as well. I use L'Oreal mascara and eye liner (it's the same thing as Lancome, same company). For lipstick I use Cover Girl's all day lipsticks (they're awesome).*


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 4, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Sandie, I noticed a few years ago that the minerals were highlighting areas in my complexion that I'd really rather not have featured -- pooling into fine lines and creases, most particularly. I hated the idea of giving up the mineral foundations/concealers and powders because they feel so much less intrusive on my skin ... and I tend to break out more when I'm using the liquid. One thing that I found works for me is using a heavy layer of moisturizer first, waiting for it to dry, and then dusting my face with a light bronzer. It has worked for me.
> 
> I think that more mature women look better wearing muted colors - I wince when I see thick, blue powder and r-r-r-r-red glossy lips - but then, they probably look at my pale face and nude lips and shudder to themselves just as I'm wondering if the circus is missing its clown  To each his own.



TJ,

lol - circus clowns - yeah that it! 

It wasn't so much that the minerals were settling into lines, because honestly I have almost no lines - but the minerals are making me itch, and the whole thing just looks too powdery on me. I am so happy with the Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer, mostly because it is extremely light (being a tinted moisturizer) and has a slightly matte look to it. I don't even need to powder. It really is a great product for me. But I must admit, I do like Neutrogena products.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 4, 2009)

Okay so I'm looking at the E.L.F stuff. Why is it so inexpensive? Is there stuff I should steer away from? I'm eyeing the eyeliner pen. Any reviews? What about the shadows? I'm also looking for a blush that's not too pink, not too brown. Is their blush any good?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 4, 2009)

I have the ELF mascara, eye liner, lip gloss, blush, lip liner and a few other thing. The blush from their regular line fell apart, I used it once. But I have to say I have been very happy with everything else. Their Minerals line is 1000% better than the other lines they have. The have a tinted moisturized that I just love. Their lip sticks and lip gloss are excellent. I bought a pack of 5 for $5.00 thinking if I hated one or two no biggie. But I love them all.

I don't know how they do it but the quality is pretty darn good.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 4, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Okay so I'm looking at the E.L.F stuff. Why is it so inexpensive? Is there stuff I should steer away from? I'm eyeing the eyeliner pen. Any reviews? What about the shadows? I'm also looking for a blush that's not too pink, not too brown. Is their blush any good?



Vick, everything that I have tried that isn't part of the mineral collection has been a huge bust in terms of quality. Think, "Jane" (which is, I think, the brand sold at Wal-Mart). I wouldn't recommend anything but the minerals. I am guessing that you & I have similar complexions ... I use the coral & the bliss colors. Bliss appears quite pink but it is very subtle when applied. I would not recommend the kabuki brushes, either -- very coarse and stiff, and the brush really matters in terms of even application. When I first started using ELF, I bought the starter kit for fair/porcelain skin. I was very pleased.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 4, 2009)

face: Everyday Minerals foundation/concealer/blush. I love it, it's cheap, it's got an SPF, it never looks cakey on me and takes me all of 2 minutes to apply everything. 

eye shadow: i use a MAC paint pot (bare study) as a primer/base, which also doubles as an under-brow highlighter (easy!), then i'll throw a wash of Fyrinnae shadow over that - usually either rapunzel had extentions, or platinum. if i'm feeling fancy i'll add a little color by my lash line - usually digital faerie from Fyrinnae. 
when i use eyeliner, it's MAC fluid liner in blacktrack. I tired it once YEARS ago and hated it, then on the reccomendation of Red from these forums, I tried it again recently and LOVE it. i think i just got a terrible batch of it, way back when. 
mascara is l'oreal voluminous waterproof. 

I make my own lip balm and lip tints/sheer lipstick, and that's basically all i ever use on my lips anymore.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 4, 2009)

Where can you get Everyday Minerals? I've been hearing good things about it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 4, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Vick, everything that I have tried that isn't part of the mineral collection has been a huge bust in terms of quality. Think, "Jane" (which is, I think, the brand sold at Wal-Mart). I wouldn't recommend anything but the minerals. I am guessing that you & I have similar complexions ... I use the coral & the bliss colors. Bliss appears quite pink but it is very subtle when applied. I would not recommend the kabuki brushes, either -- very coarse and stiff, and the brush really matters in terms of even application. When I first started using ELF, I bought the starter kit for fair/porcelain skin. I was very pleased.



Thanks, Traci. I'd love to have some sort of eyeliner that goes on easily, is somewhat subtle and smudge proof. I use a pencil but I'm hopeless at it. *grumble* I love my brushes from EDM so I'm good where they're concerned. I'm just looking for a more light colored, subtle blush and something for my eyes.

Crystal, you can get EDM at their website, which is everydayminerals.com I think. Their samples are crazy cheap and you can end up with a ton of colors for very little money.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 4, 2009)

yep. everydayminerals.com, and a sample kit includes 3 foundation shades, one blush, and one concealer for free + shipping, which works out to about $3-$4 in the continental US. 
it won't work for EVERYONE, but it works for me better than anything else ever has, foundation-wise, and i can't even TELL you how much better my skin is after almost 2 years of not slathering it with silicones and other chemicals every day. worlds better. UNIVERSES.

edit:
adding photo to demonstrate the kind of finish you get from the EDM foundations - just to show it's not cakey or powdery at all. 

View attachment mkps1.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm totally getting my free sample kit.. woo, this is exciting.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 4, 2009)

i always say this, but it's always worth restating: PLEASE consider buying a brush along with your sample kit. either the kabuki or the flat top - both come in $6 'baby' versions now (full size versions are $10), and whether you end up using EDM foundations or not, you will continue to use the brushes. they're amazing quality for the price.
and you won't really know how the foundations will work on you (optimally) without applying them with the right brush.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 4, 2009)

I haven't had very good luck picking the right colors with EDM, thank goodness for samples!

Thinking about giving it another shot.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi... what a great thread... I can't live without my Napoleon Perdis makeup. I use a primer, blush patrol, minimal foundation and camera finish powder when I go out. 
It's amazing!!! I totally recommend it.

View attachment 68194
View attachment 68195


View attachment 68196
View attachment 68197




I also use rimmel eyeliner and mascara, the eyeliner is amazing, so soft and goes on like silk. Easy to smudge for smokey look.

View attachment 68199


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't have a favourite brand. I have a whole mish mash of stuff in my make up bag. I have mac, loreal, gosh, rimmel, covergirl, aveda and elf.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 5, 2009)

I didn't do a great job choose the brands for this survey. The majority have chosen "Other."

Sorry guys!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 5, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I didn't do a great job choose the brands for this survey. The majority have chosen "Other."
> 
> Sorry guys!


 

Lol... I think we'll forgive you this time. Don't let it happen again!


----------



## katorade (Aug 5, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I didn't do a great job choose the brands for this survey. The majority have chosen "Other."
> 
> Sorry guys!



It would have been impossible trying to fit them all in there! I think you did a good job listing the big ones.


----------



## emilyelizabeth (Aug 5, 2009)

I mainly use CoverGirl, but I'll buy other brands if I think they'll look good.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 5, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Okay so I'm looking at the E.L.F stuff. Why is it so inexpensive? Is there stuff I should steer away from? I'm eyeing the eyeliner pen. Any reviews? What about the shadows? I'm also looking for a blush that's not too pink, not too brown. Is their blush any good?



Vickie is there a Sephora near you? They have a makeup line by a makeup artist named Kevyn Aucoin and the line is largely made up of very natural looking color palates---nothing bright or overly garish. I think they probably have the blush your're looking for.


----------



## sugapeech (Aug 6, 2009)

I love urban decay but it's quite pricey. I find BarryM yummie!! the price is great too 

*edited*
I forgot to say, my fave mascarra of all is by Kanebo. I also fall in and out of faddy mascarras like when rimmel or maybelline come up with new ones. I like the new one with arched thin brush.

I adore lip gloss and am always on the look out for "THE" one! At the moment it's rimmel shock one with the flat applicator


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 7, 2009)

I Love Bare Minerals for foundation, they may be expensive but three years ago I bought a 'starter kit' for 60 bucks, it came with their mineral veil [the final 'coat'] two types of blush, two types of foundation, and three brushes.

I'm STILL using them. 



as far as Make-up goes, I go for whatevers cheapest/on sale. I really love maybeline and L'Oreal when I can get them. Then again, I use eyeshadow from a Wal-mart and Dollar General kit, and Lipstick/gloss from K-Mart that I think is Cover Girl, and am not totally sure what my Mascara is.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey ladies, how about we start posting pictures of us with our chosen makeup brand on. I'd love to see you lovely ladies in this makeup that you're raving about.


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 7, 2009)

I agree, Urban Decay is expensive, but it lasts forever!! I have a blush I got for Christmas alsmost three years ago and it's barely half gone!! I have been wanting to try MAC, just haven't had the money.

I like trying different brands...



sugapeech said:


> I love urban decay but it's quite pricey. I find BarryM yummie!! the price is great too
> 
> *edited*
> I forgot to say, my fave mascarra of all is by Kanebo. I also fall in and out of faddy mascarras like when rimmel or maybelline come up with new ones. I like the new one with arched thin brush.
> ...


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 7, 2009)

Ooooo...GREAT idea!!!



CrystalUT11 said:


> Hey ladies, how about we start posting pictures of us with our chosen makeup brand on. I'd love to see you lovely ladies in this makeup that you're raving about.


----------



## Jasminium (Aug 9, 2009)

I dont really have one favorite brand in particular. I love MAC eyeliner; they have great colors and actually stay on. I use Clinique and Benefit foundation and concealer, I have super dry skin and theyre all I can use without looking a mess. My absolute favorite product is my Diorshow mascara, I was using Bad Gal by Benefit and its got nothing on Dior. Id definitely recommend the blue Diorshow (its HELLA blue) to anyone that likes playing with mascara.


----------



## Friday (Aug 10, 2009)

EDM is my choice for all foundation, concealer, blush and finishing powder. First make up I've had in 30+ years that really matched. I have a large number of their eyeshadows too which I wear a lot but not exclusively. I also get shadows (always loose pigments) from Fyrinnae, Pure Luxe, Dream World and Mad Minerals. I've gotten some very nice samples from Archetype, but their shipping is real shaky right now. Lip stuff I'm liking NYX glosses (their lipstick is good but the color charts are to far off to even order from), Lumiere lumi lips and Avon Glazewear. Now if someone could find me a truly GOOD mascara...


----------



## Shosh (Aug 10, 2009)

moniquessbbw said:


> 100% MAC, I love it. The studio fix powder is my base and I love the eye shadows, lipglass, lip liners. I don't care what it costs it is the best makeup I have ever used. They have a million choices for all skin tones.



Me too! I love Mac!


----------



## bexy (Aug 10, 2009)

Illamasqua is amazing. I am lucky as one of my best friends works for them and gets me 75% discount, but even if she didn't I would still buy it as it is fab. 

http://www.illamasqua.com/

Wearing it here


----------



## Crystal (Aug 10, 2009)

bexy said:


> Illamasqua is amazing. I am lucky as one of my best friends works for them and gets me 75% discount, but even if she didn't I would still buy it as it is fab.
> 
> http://www.illamasqua.com/
> 
> Wearing it here



You look beautiful here, Bexy! I'm loving that eyeliner!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2009)

I got my Everyday Minerals sample kit yesterday in the mail and I tried everything out today. Not really a fan. I thought I looked too powdery but maybe I just put too much on. I managed to pick the right foundation color and it looked _okay._ I think I'm going to stick with liquid foundation though.. powder just wasn't the same. The concealer was too light I think but still seemed to work okay. I can see myself using that again. The blush was fine but the color I picked was too dark.. I think I would've liked it better if I got something lighter. I'm really picky about blush.. always paranoid it's going to look too dark. I've only found one I really like and it's this Avon one I'm currently using. Overall though, I like the makeup I'm currently using a lot more. I tried to wash it off and to my surprise it felt like I had a film on my face. :/


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 12, 2009)

This would be drugstore makeup at it's finest.
It's all by L'Oreal.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 12, 2009)

Gah, I just can't get the flick. 

I end up looking like a siamese cat. I just can't do it.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 12, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Gah, I just can't get the flick.
> 
> I end up looking like a siamese cat. I just can't do it.



I only use L'Oreal Telescopic Liquid Liner.
It has a felt tip so it's a lot easier to use.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 12, 2009)

I've only tried with a brush tip. It looks horrible.

But maybe a felt tip can help my pathetic self.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 12, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I've only tried with a brush tip. It looks horrible.
> 
> But maybe a felt tip can help my pathetic self.



Try it. I keep a cotton swab with Pond's cold cream near to wipe away any slip ups.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 12, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Try it. I keep a cotton swab with Pond's cold cream near to wipe away any slip ups.



Ooh, I've never used Pond's. Since I don't have any, would something else I possibly have laying around the house work as well?


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 12, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Ooh, I've never used Pond's. Since I don't have any, would something else I possibly have laying around the house work as well?



I've used facial moisturizer, too.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2009)

Your makeup looks awesome Ashley. I've tried to make my eyeshadow look like that but it always comes out.. messy. I need a makeup tutorial from someone.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 12, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I've used facial moisturizer, too.



Thanks!

I will definitely be trying out my flecking skills tomorrow.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Your makeup looks awesome Ashley. I've tried to make my eyeshadow look like that but it always comes out.. messy. I need a makeup tutorial from someone.



I can't do makeup on anyone else. 
Plus, I use my fingers. 
:doh:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I can't do makeup on anyone else.
> Plus, I use my fingers.
> :doh:



Haha, so do I. I only own like two makeup brushes total and they sit in my makeup bag collecting dust.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 12, 2009)

I have my blush brush, my eyebrow filler/liner double ended brush, and my kabuki brush for my mineral foundation.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2009)

I honestly don't even know the intended uses of the ones I have. Told you I need a makeup tutorial.


----------



## katorade (Aug 12, 2009)

*squee!* I love tutorial time! Whatchoo wanna know?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2009)

katorade said:


> *squee!* I love tutorial time! Whatchoo wanna know?



What _don't_ I need to know? I mean, seriously.. short of spreading on liquid foundation, putting on mascara and lip gloss I am at a complete loss. I'd love to know how to put on eyeliner without it looking like it's below my lash line, how to do the litle flicky thing with liquid eyeliner, how to make a smokey eye, what the use of primers is, whether I'm supposed to put foundation or concealer on first, how to put on eyeshadow without it being messy/getting stuck in my creases/barely noticeable/whore-esque, etc. etc. Where do ya wanna start?


----------



## Crystal (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm with you. 

I know nothing, really. I mean, I can get by, I guess, and look decent.

But I truly do not know if I am doing it correctly. I have never been taught (or really tried to learn) the proper way to do so. I really just need a basic tutorial of some kind.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 13, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I'm with you.
> 
> I know nothing, really. I mean, I can get by, I guess, and look decent.
> 
> But I truly do not know if I am doing it correctly. I have never been taught (or really tried to learn) the proper way to do so. I really just need a basic tutorial of some kind.



Yeah, exactly. My mom wears such basic makeup so she could never really teach me anything.. most of my friends wear pretty basic makeup too. Sometimes I make them put my eyeliner on for me if we're going out :blush: because I seriously cannot do it myself without it going everywhere. I've read lots of makeup stuff in Seventeen and Cosmo and whatever but I'm usually just like uh wut by the end.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes and yes.

Cosmo drives me nuts. It sounds like Chinese by the end of the article. I just cannot learn by reading something and looking at pictures. I need to be instructed, ya know? I need someone to show me exactly what they're doing.

Like I said, I can sort of get by with a basic look...but even then, I'm not even sure that I'm doing it how it should be done.

And makeup for a night on the town? You can forget about it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 13, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> Cosmo drives me nuts. It sounds like Chinese by the end of the article. I just cannot learn by reading something and looking at pictures. I need to be instructed, ya know? I need someone to show me exactly what they're doing.
> 
> ...



Haha, yeah, agreed. I remember going to Macy's when I was in like, 7th or 8th grade, and this girl taught me how to do one particular eyeshadow look and that's all I ever do because that's all I know :x


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2009)

*ThatGirl08*, I think the trick to mineral makeup is mostly the brushes and then the application. Mine always came out powdery at first because I used way too much and had shitty brushes to boot. EDM has fabulous brushes for cheap, cheap prices. I wouldn't go back to liquid foundation now for many reasons. No messy hands or tugging at my skin rubbing it in, no worries about liquid going bad, a lot of improvement in my skin and most important...compliments! If EDM went out of business tomorrow I would be on a mad hunt for a mineral replacement before bedtime. EDM just happened to be a good match of high quality when Elle Camino first recommended trying them. I'd wanted to try mineral makeup for a long time, I just refused to pay high prices for pennies worth of ingredients (BE, I'm looking at you). Who knew there was such a wealth of makeup that was only available on the internet?


----------



## Tooz (Aug 13, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Try it. I keep a cotton swab with Pond's cold cream near to wipe away any slip ups.



Keeping some sort of makeup remover and q tips around when liquid lining is definitely a must.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 13, 2009)

Friday said:


> *ThatGirl08*, I think the trick to mineral makeup is mostly the brushes and then the application. Mine always came out powdery at first because I used way too much and had shitty brushes to boot. EDM has fabulous brushes for cheap, cheap prices. I wouldn't go back to liquid foundation now for many reasons. No messy hands or tugging at my skin rubbing it in, no worries about liquid going bad, a lot of improvement in my skin and most important...compliments! If EDM went out of business tomorrow I would be on a mad hunt for a mineral replacement before bedtime. EDM just happened to be a good match of high quality when Elle Camino first recommended trying them. I'd wanted to try mineral makeup for a long time, I just refused to pay high prices for pennies worth of ingredients (BE, I'm looking at you). Who knew there was such a wealth of makeup that was only available on the internet?



BE is the biggest rip off, and it has bisthmus oxychloride, which EDM does not. I need a full size of EDM!


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2009)

Tooz said:


> BE is the biggest rip off, and it has bisthmus oxychloride, which EDM does not. I need a full size of EDM!



What color and finish? I have some fullsizes I ordered in the first frenzy to find the perfect shade (Ivory/Multi-Tasking Neutral for me) that don't suit me (too yellow, too pink or wrong formula). At most they were swatched. If I have one going to waste that would work for you I'd be happy to send it along to someplace someone will love it.


----------



## Tracii (Aug 13, 2009)

Benefit (Macy's)is my fave lots of great stuff.The mascara is water proof and goes on so easy.I have thin eyelashes and it works great for me.
The eyeliner pencil is awesome very smooth application.
The concealer works miracles too.I feel you get what you pay for.
Lipstick all brands are pretty good use lots of diff ones.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 13, 2009)

Friday said:


> *ThatGirl08*, I think the trick to mineral makeup is mostly the brushes and then the application. Mine always came out powdery at first because I used way too much and had shitty brushes to boot. EDM has fabulous brushes for cheap, cheap prices. I wouldn't go back to liquid foundation now for many reasons. No messy hands or tugging at my skin rubbing it in, no worries about liquid going bad, a lot of improvement in my skin and most important...compliments! If EDM went out of business tomorrow I would be on a mad hunt for a mineral replacement before bedtime. EDM just happened to be a good match of high quality when Elle Camino first recommended trying them. I'd wanted to try mineral makeup for a long time, I just refused to pay high prices for pennies worth of ingredients (BE, I'm looking at you). Who knew there was such a wealth of makeup that was only available on the internet?



Yeah, I think I put too much on. I'm going to try it again today and see what happens.


----------



## katorade (Aug 13, 2009)

TG08 and Crystal, there are actually some really good tutorials on Youtube. I really like Askmemakeup, pursebuzz, and makeup geek.  They have a ton of tutorials on basic techniques and tuts on supplies you need.

This is going to be really long. Sorry!


My suggestion would be to first get some dependable brushes/tools before investing money in products. You can have the best foundation or shadow in the world and it won't look half as good if it isn't applied with the proper tool. Think about it like painting a wall. You wouldn't paint an entire wall with a trim brush, or use a roller on your baseboards.
You don't need a zillion brushes or anything, just a few key pieces depending on the type of makeup you wear. You don't need a blush brush if you don't wear blush, obviously. Likewise for contour brushes. Also don't feel like you neeeeeed to do everything. If you already have high cheekbones, you don't need to give the illusion that they're there. If your lips have a decent line of definition, you don't need to wear lip liner, etc. etc.

As far as brushes, I would suggest getting a powder blush for the face and a separate blush brush if you use powder blush. For eyes I suggest getting one or two standard rounded edge eyeshadow brushes, one slightly larger than the other. I would also suggest getting a fluffy blending brush and a pencil or crease brush. They all look like this:

Blending brushes:






Shading/application brushes:








Crease/pencil brushes:








Notice how the blending brush looks a little fluffier, more loosely packed. You'll want it to feel very soft and give easily against your skin. The hairs should spread out readily if you press the brush against a surface. That is really more key than the actual shape of the brush, but I like the tapered tip at the brush because it lets you get into small areas like the corners of your eye.
The other brushes are more densely packed and the shape shouldn't change easily when pressed against your skin. The firmer the brush, the more precise the application, and the less issue you'll have with powder fall-out on your cheeks.
A flat surface is great for all-over application on the lid or under the brow. You really don't *need* a crease or pencil brush, because you can use the tip/edge of a flat brush in a similar manner, but if you're starting out, a crease or pencil brush makes it really easy to do precise application of contour shadow, or even using shadow as liner (smaller brush would be better, obviously). They are also fantastic for smudging pencil liners for smokey looks.

Your powder brush should be large and really fluffy. Poof:





I much prefer that shape to the flatter more angular cut like this:





I find that the top style of brush is typically firmer and picks up and applies product more evenly. I'm also not a fan of kabuki style brushes unless you need some serious coverage, and if you're young you should have absolutely no reason to require coverage unless you have a birthmark or something you want to cover. More coverage does NOT mean it's going to mask things like pimples, just 2-D imperfections like discoloration. Too much product on your face when you're younger will just make you look old. Period.

For blush brushes, I prefer an angled brush. It makes application fairly easy without being stripey. I like that they don't spread so wide when pressed down, but they're still fluffy enough to apply sheerly:






The last brush I suggest you pick up is a concealer brush:






It's going to differ slightly than your other brushes. The bristles HAVE TO BE synthetic, first off. Your other brushes should be natural hair, like squirrel, or a synthetic fiber like taklon that mimics natural hair. Natural fibers are for POWDER products ONLY.
Your concealer brush should be tapered/rounded along the edge, be very thin, and very flat. It should also feel very silky. Notice how the bristles are very straight and perfectly aligned with a chisel-perfect edge. You want that.
Synthetic fibers are best for cream and liquid cosmetics. You can also use them with minerals because of minerals tendency to clump together easily. Unlike natural fibers, synthetic fibers keep their shape when wet and don't absorb product like a natural brush will. Since most concealers are either creams or liquids, and I suggest everyone have concealer as a basic, naturally I suggest getting the brush, since I think it allows for thinner, smoother application than a brush or even your finger. 
I usually love using my fingers for liquids and creams, but when it comes to concealer, you want a very thin, but dense coverage, and your finger requires too much pressure and results in a more stippled finish where whatever you're trying to cover will still show through. Most people experience this problem when trying to cover a pimple with concealer. The more they pat to blend, the more the pimple shows through. That just leads to a vicious cycle of more product, more blending, more highlighting the issue. Nobody wants that.


And that's it! 6-8 brushes is all you need, and all of them can be had for under 10 bucks a pop for a decent quality brush, in some cases, dirt cheap.
ELF is okay, definitely good quality for the price. Their total face brush, which I use for powder, is only a dollar. All of their brushes are synthetic/taklon brushes, which allows for the cheaper price, and is great if you're concerned about cruelty-free/animal product-free.* 
Posh is another company that makes good brushes at a low price. I have several of their brushes that are actually my favorites, all under $5. I think their shadow brushes can be had for $2-3? They also sell brush kits that are fantastic for less than $10. 
I've heard good things about Essence of Beauty at CVS, but haven't used them. They do seem to be a couple of dollars more, and their larger brushes can be over $10, but if you like the feel of the brush over the others, by all means get it. You'll consistently use the brush you like the feel of more than one you don't.
Sonia Kashuk at Target also makes some decent brushes, but tend to be a little pricier. Keep an eye out for clearance sales on her single brushes or on her holiday sets. Also, if you want to splurge and try MAC, wait around for their holiday set releases. There's ALWAYS one or two different brush sets. They usually cost around $50. They are travel size brushes, but only the handles are shorter. The brush heads are all full size and the same quality as the brushes they offer every day. It's a fantastic deal considering just one MAC brush can cost over $30.








*For those concerned about vegan products or cruelty-free products, there are definitely some differences. Cruelty-free means the products have not been tested on animals and contain no animal products. Usually it will be listed on their website or the product somewhere, and may have a little bunny symbol.
HOWEVER, just because a brush is not listed as cruelty-free doesn't mean that the animal was killed for its fur. It simply means that the product is, indeed, animal derived. The hair is harvested at the changing of seasons when the animals blow their coats, just like when you brush your dog or cat. The animals aren't shaved/shorn, as that compromises the quality of the hairs. Some brushes, like boar bristle brushes, are harvested as they fall off of the animal. That's why natural boar bristle brushes can cost several hundred dollars. It's a painstaking process. 
Natural hair brushes are typically expensive, therefore not as popular, but very good quality natural hair brushes are veeeeerrrryyyy good brushes. When it comes to cheaper natural hair brushes, you might actually be better off buying synthetic, because by that point they're usually made from 3rd or 4th pick hair, which can be scratchy, or it doesn't have as many bristles in it, or the brush itself is just cruddy and will fall apart.


Next up, product *type* recommendations!


----------



## Crystal (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow! Thank you so much. I'm going to reread this a few times. It was very helpful!

I've gotta get me some brushes now, hehe.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes thank you so much Katorade! That was really helpful. I think I'm going to check out the ELF site again for brushes.. lots of people here seemed to like ELF products.


----------



## katorade (Aug 13, 2009)

Here's some products I recommend (or don't) for different skin types, ages, or effects. I'll start with the bases and work up.

*Foundation:*

I really, truly, have to admit...I don't like mineral powder foundation _for me._ That means I don't suggest it for anyone that has chronic dry skin issues like dermatitis or other issues that cause flaky skin, or for people that tend to sweat on their faces, or people who have...uh...peach fuzzy faces. *cough*:blush: I do like that it offers even coverage and can be a great concealer, and it CAN be a good camo product for people with acne since it has great coverage even when it's sheer, but I'm just not a fan. Also, as it was mentioned earlier, some products contain bismuth, which a lot of people react poorly to.

For younger (typically under 30-35) I prefer liquid foundation, more so, tinted moisturizer. I would stick with liquid foundation because you can easily blend it with moisturizer to make your own, while still having the concentrated formula when you need the extra coverage, like in the winter time. Tinted moisturizer is fool-proof. It's sheer, it's easily blended, it's moisturizing (yes, even oily girls need moisturizer), it's naturally glowy, and it's best applied with your fingers. Straight liquid can be trickier, and a lot of women have trouble color matching, or streakiness, or getting the line of demarcation at the jaw/temples. That is why it's really important to thoroughly test a color and apply the product properly.

*You do not have to apply foundation over your entire face. Start in the center and blend out!*

Cream/compact/stick foundations I only really suggest for people that need some hardcore coverage, like those with severe rosacea. Even then, I suggest it be used sparingly, and more like concealer, as it can look very pancakey.

*Concealer: *

Lots of people have concealer issues. I find it's best to pay more attention to the formula, and try to keep the color as *close to your skin color* as possible. Going lighter is just going to highlight the issue. Foundation, when applied properly, can cover problems like dark circles somewhat, but it's SUPPOSED to be sheer enough to let your natural skin shine through. It's meant to just even you out, not create a completely flat, monochromatic canvas. 
Only use differently tinted concealers when you have a severe problem, like incredibly blue eye discoloration, or a very red nose. Use a warmer concealer with yellow undertones to balance out redness/pinkness, and use a peach or salmon tinted concealer to brighten blue/dark shadows. Please, dear god, don't use those concealers that are not a skin tone. You may see them in yellow, green, lavender, true salmon pink, etc. Those are seriously heavy duty and are meant of things like stage makeup, or photography, NOT every day.
For younger skin, I like a thinner cream concealer, usually it comes in a squeeze tube or a tube with a wand (I like the wand, you can swipe your brush across the wand to pick up a light amount of product). They're sheerer and more natural looking, and they blend very easily, but they can settle into creases and wrinkles easier, so I don't recommend them for more mature skin. For wrinkles or creases, or for acne/acne scars, I suggest a thicker cream or stick foundation. They provide better coverage with less product, and the waxier, drier consistency means they'll stay put a little better.

*Powder:*

Translucent powder. Period. I use it only to set my foundation and concealer, it doesn't need pigment.

*Blush/Bronzer/Highlighter:

*I love cream blush on younger skin. It doesn't require a brush, it's sheer OR heavy depending on the amount you use, it's natural looking, it blends fantastically, and it has staying power. I apply it after foundation and concealer and before powder. I prefer the creams/sticks to gels or liquids because it's really easy to go overboard with the looser formulas. I also like that many of them can double as lip and eye colors, though only use them as such if it's specified on the product. Some pigments can be dangerous to your eyes or not meant to be ingested, or they haven't been tested for either.
Powder blush has its perks, too. It's easy to blend, especially if you've applied too much. It's easier to tone down than cream and stays fairly sheer. It won't settle into lines like creams will, so it's better for mature skin, and it also has the bonus of being available with a shimmer to it, which can brighten dull skin, whether from age or weather or really gross lighting. It is meant to be applied with a brush, though, which can be trickier.
Quickly on bronzers and highlighters, I prefer powder bronzer and cream highlighter, both to be used sparingly. Bronzer should be applied with the largest, least densely packed brush possible for the sheerest application possible. Try to stay away from really ruddy or orange bronzers, or those with a ton of shimmer.
Highlighter I like in a "jumbo" pencil, or in the same style as a cream/compact blush. I prefer pencil because you can lightly draw on and blend with your finger, which I like for tight areas like the corner of the eyes or under the eyebrow, or you can draw directly on your finger and apply that way, like you would with a compact cream. I do like some pigment to them, either in a pale pink for cooler skin, or a pale champagney-gold or creamy pearl for warm skin. White is just tooooo stark.

To be continued...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 13, 2009)

ooh great info. I have to ask though, what is the purpose of bronzer and highlighter and where am I supposed to put them? I remember hearing bronzer was supposed to be put in like, the T zone or whatever but I don't know if this is true.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 13, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> ooh great info. I have to ask though, what is the purpose of bronzer and highlighter and where am I supposed to put them? I remember hearing bronzer was supposed to be put in like, the T zone or whatever but I don't know if this is true.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b31iU5tcNKI


----------



## katorade (Aug 13, 2009)

Bronzer you want to put where the sun hits your face, basically where you naturally tan. For most people, that means their forehead, nose, apples of their cheeks, and chin. Another easy guideline is that these areas are usually where the skin on your face is most taut and closest to the bone. Run your fingers along your forehead and feel how tight it is compared to the skin on, say, the area under your chin (your "waddle"). Also feel how close it is to the bone in each area. Now feel your cheeks. You want to apply bronzer on the area that feels more like your forehead than your jaw. Another way to pinpoint spots is to shine a flashlight downward on your face and apply to the areas that are lit up, or to take a sunlit picture of yourself in a photoshop-like program and up the contrast so it lightens the area you want to apply to.

Highlighter is slightly different. You want to put it where light is going to reflect off of your face, not just hit it, or an area that you want to pronounce or brighten. I stick to three areas. Underneath the arch of the eyebrow, the inner corner of the eye (tear duct area), and the very tops of the cheekbones. You can literally follow the line of the eyebrow, or you can sort of "fill in" the area of the arch of your brow, from the end of the eyebrow, to just where the arch begins, which is what I prefer. It makes straighter eyebrows look a little curvier, if that's what you want. 
Highlighting the tear duct is easy, just use the pencil or your finger to pat highlighter right outside of the eye and up to where your nose begins.
Highlighting the cheekbone can be tricky for some people, especially if they don't have prominent cheekbones. It really starts just below your eye socket:




See how the temple area is sunken in, as well as the area under the eye/next to the nose? The raised area in between is where you want to highlight, but just on the top of that bone. Study the shadows of that skull for a minute. See how the inner corner of the eye socket by the nose catches the light and is brighter? How it's also brighter right on the other outer corner of the eye socket, and above the outside corner of the eye? That is where light naturally bounces off of the face, and where you want to highlight.

For a with-skin view, here is my avatar:





Notice the light reflecting off of my cheekbone, and look at my RIGHT eye, and the light reflecting off of the inner corner. That's simply from just applying a little bit of shimmer to those areas.

You can also use highlighter to contour areas of your face. If you have a wide flat nose, you can highlight the center of your nose to make it look thinner and more prominent. If you have a shallow chin, you can highlight it to make it stand out more. Lots of women like to apply a little bit of highlighter to the top of their cupid's bow on their lips and along the top/center of their bottom lip to make them appear fuller. Those can all be a little bit unnecessary and overdone, though.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 13, 2009)

Highlighting your cupid's bow isn't overdone-looking if you approach it right. I use MAC Pearl CCB and lightly pat some on the center of the cupid's bow...it looks very natural, actually.


----------



## katorade (Aug 13, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Highlighting your cupid's bow isn't overdone-looking if you approach it right. I use MAC Pearl CCB and lightly pat some on the center of the cupid's bow...it looks very natural, actually.



True, I was speaking more about the chin/nose. Only reason I left it to include the lips is because I don't necessarily think you need a specific highlighting product for the lips if you have something like a frosty lip gloss, or if you're already wearing a lipstick or gloss that enhances the lips, or if you already have very full lips. Then it can just be unnecessary.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 13, 2009)

katorade said:


> True, I was speaking more about the chin/nose. Only reason I left it to include the lips is because I don't necessarily think you need a specific highlighting product for the lips if you have something like a frosty lip gloss, or if you're already wearing a lipstick or gloss that enhances the lips, or if you already have very full lips. Then it can just be unnecessary.



True, I guess. I cite something specific because in my experience, the Pearl CCB just looks totally natural. I love the stuff.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 13, 2009)

Tooz said:


> True, I guess. I cite something specific because in my experience, the Pearl CCB just looks totally natural. I love the stuff.



Would you be okay with posting a pic after using this technique? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 13, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Would you be okay with posting a pic after using this technique? I'd love to see it.



I will. I actually have a whole nude-lip thing I do which comes out kinda awesome if I do say so myself


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 13, 2009)

Katorade, thanks for answering my question and Tooz thanks for the link - it was really helpful to see someone actually do it.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 14, 2009)

absolutely use whatever works best for your face, and not everyone's going to look great in mineral foundation (like really dark skin tones for the most part are going to find that it has too much titanium dioxide in it, which gives an ashy effect. though the same goes for like 95% of liquid foundations on the market). 

that said, i think a good number of people who've tried it and didn't like it may have just been applying it with a fluffy blush-type brush, which will give you no coverage and make it super powdery looking - worst of both worlds. really can't put enough emphasis on using the right brush - one with taklon bristles (soooooooo soft), that's very-to-extremely dense. that's the best way to describe it, other than just linking to the EDM brushes page. 

also in the summer especially i have found that misting your face lightly with water after you've applied everything (foundation and blush, if you use it) helps the whole thing look more sheer and eliminates any powderyness. 

but i have SUPER DUPER dry skin (i'm on an intense benzoyl peroxide regimen, which dries your skin like friggin crazy), and it's never been an issue. 

plus with the lack of gross industrial chemicals in it (seriously look at the ingredients of your liquid foundation. it's pretty gnarly.) and the inherent SPF (when 1/4 of your foundation is pure zinc, your face is like fort knox for UV rays.), it's just so good for your face, i really think everyone should give it a sincere try. i'm not even that loyal to everyday minerals as a brand, per se. if i found another line that sells and ships foundation of the same quality for cheaper, i'd be all over it. but as of now they're by far the best that i have tried.

/mineral evangelist.


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2009)

I have dry skin too and after a year of wearing mineral makeup I would never go back to liquid. Way too mask like and heavy feeling and I just don't feel like I'm getting the nearly perfect finish that I do with mineral foundation and finishing powder (without even considering how much less crud there is in some mineral foundations as opposed to most liquids).

As far as the concealers, I realize that salmon works for many people and that some of my favorite YouTube gurus recommend it but on me it just looks orange while yellow looks sallow. I use a skin matching shade under my eyes and that same shade mixed with mint for my red blotches. Used very lightly the mint mix does wonders while the yellow is just more I have to cover and makes all my blushes go orange.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 15, 2009)

I am relatively low maintenance when it comes to makeup. I prefer a natural look and don't really experiment with wild colors though I have them in my makeup wardrobe.

For summer, I really like Smashbox tinted moisturizer and concealer. Because I tan very easily, I often end up a shade or two (or three) darker than I am in the winter...so a pretty drastic difference. And a swipe of highlighter or bronzer to accent my color. I have oily skin so this way I get a lil color but I don't end up a grease bucket by nightfall. Also, Smashbox primer is my go to product whether I am wearing makeup or just moisturizer. Love the product; its worth every penny.

For fall/winter, I use BE mineral makeup. I look more polished and put together with it on. However, I told myself I'd give EDM a try.

I don't do much with my eyes except for mascara and for lips I stick to shimmery neutrals or a deep berry color. If I'm going out, I'll do a blood red lip and a subdued face. I like to play up my lips; they're full and beautiful so I make the most of them.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 15, 2009)

On the easy tanning, I feel you! I can go from MAC NC20 to NC40 in a season. That's...five shades.


----------



## katorade (Aug 15, 2009)

Tooz said:


> On the easy tanning, I feel you! I can go from MAC NC20 to NC40 in a season. That's...five shades.



I hate you.  I don't tan, I spontaneously combust.


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2009)

Scratch EDM as a great place to find the right foundation. Their 'choose your shades and formula' free sample kit has been replaced by four really crappy preselected kits that lean heavily towards yellow undertones and stick you with formulas that are no use to you. If I want O-Glo (or Intensive, Matte or Semi-matte) I am stuck with three samples that even if one approaches the right shade is totally the wrong formula so it will look like crap anyway.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 17, 2009)

Friday I totally just came here to post about that, then halfway through logging in I was like "hey I bet friday's already way on top of it", and sure enough. :]

yeah EDM just blew it big time. To be totally fair (and that's tough considering I'm more or less enraged by the changes they've made over there), it's still the best mineral foundation I have tried, and it's still infinitely more affordable than Bare Minerals. But UGH, I am just so pissed about them getting greedy like this and moreover I feel a little like an idiot for recommending EDM on the friggin' basis of the free sample kits and the cheap prices. 
ugh ugh ugh. LAME.


----------



## Friday (Aug 17, 2009)

It IS the best foundation I've ever used Elle, I agree 100%, but this is so fucking over any potential for new customers. If I went to the store, be it Wahlgreen's or Nordy's and was told my only sample options were paying for a four-pack of seemingly random shades in fair and light (golden, warm, cool) in random formulations, only one of which would even come close...IF I WAS LUCKY!, while the other three would be garbage? I'd toss it back on the shelf and keep moving down the aisle. I hope they realize what a stupid move it was before I get so disgusted I just find another company.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 17, 2009)

It looks like they're trying to expand what you can sample from them. I always wondered why eyeshadow wasn't an option in the free sample pack, but they way they have gone about this definitely is dumb. I'm not wild about the new site.


----------



## David Bowie (Aug 17, 2009)

I chose MAC just cause my girl works for them...


----------



## David Bowie (Aug 17, 2009)

but where is Benefit ? what the fuhh!


----------



## Hathor (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm an Urban Decay and Clinique fan. 

I use Urban Decay for nearly everything. I especially love their Primer Potion which is an eyeshadow base. I get really hot at work and it's the only thing that's ever kept my eyeshadow from creasing. 

With Clinique I use their Fresh Bloom Allover Color in Peony which looks great with my pale skin. I also love their Gentle Light Powder which is kind of shimmery, so it's perfect for summer. Very, very light and you don't need foundation with it. 

I recently fell in love with Maybelline's Great Lash mascara. =) It really does live up to all the magazine hype about it being America's favorite mascara.

Sometimes I use Maybelline lipgloss...they have this pale pink glittery gloss in a silver tube....but for the most part I stick with Urban Decay. It's not sticky and it goes on smooth and there's no clumping, after taste, or anything else.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 17, 2009)

For me, it'd be "other".

I really don't have one brand I am completely true too. I have some brands I prefer for different things, but that's it.

- Foundation: I prefer Aromaleigh mineral makeup for my foundation now. I just never had much luck with liquid or cream foundations in warm and humid weather. And I have a really hard time finding a foundation of any kind that is not only fair enough but has the right undertones. Most "ivory", "bisque", and "porcelain" shades either make me look flushed because they are too pink or they make me look sallow because they are too yellow. I tried Bare Minerals, but their fairest shade was not a good color match, and it made my skin itch. Aromaleigh has two different formulations for their mineral foundation and neither has ever made me itch; and they also have an extra fair shade with like 10 different undertones to pick from. So, I ordered a bunch of samples and played around and found that I could mix two together to get *THE* perfect match color-wise. I use a sunscreen (Sofina Perfect UV Lucent) that works great as a primer under the foundation and it makes it glide on so smoothly and it looks almost airbrushed. I'll brush it on with a kabuki style brush and then smooth it in with a soft velvety sponge. 

- Eyes: I have a lot of Aromaleigh eyeshadows, because their colors are just great and the price is reasonable. They have some more subdued and natural shades but also the most incredible range of brighter and wilder shades in frosts, shimmers, and glitters. And I can order samples of trendy or wild colors for a buck or so and don't have to sink a lot of money into something I want to try on a whim or wear for one occasion. I also have quite a few MAC shadows, as they have an amazing range of colors too. And then some from various other brands. I have a few drugstore palettes in "barely there" kinds of shades I wear when I don't want to look "made up". As far as eyeliners, no brand preference whatsoever. Although I tend to like to use a fine brush and just use a little dark shadow mixed with sealant or applied with a damp brush. I don't wear mascara very often, but when I do, it's usually Aromaleigh. 

- Lips: No brand preference whatsoever. I just buy colors I like.

Tracy


----------



## Hathor (Aug 18, 2009)

I read through this thread and some others about mineral makeup. What makes it better than regular standbys? 

Is it meant to be better for your skin when you wear it all day? Is there any one brand of mineral makeup that is better than the other? 

I appreciate the input because I'd love to try it, but I don't even know where to start.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 18, 2009)

" I read through this thread and some others about mineral makeup. What makes it better than regular standbys? "

For me, it just tends to work better in the climate I live in. When it's hot and humid, or whenever I get sweaty, it doesn't streak, cake up, or go blotchy like everything else I have tried does. I can wear other kinds of foundations in cool weather just fine. But since cool weather is the exception here, I wear the mineral makeup most of the time. And it isn't that hard to mix colors together to get a custom shade. 

As far as brands, I'd say whatever works for you. I use Aromaleigh mineral foundation because that is what my friend uses and since her skin tone is very close to mine, she has similar problems finding a good foundation color match. So, I decided to try what works for her. And it worked for me too. 

For color cosmetics like eyeshadows? I buy the mineral shadows I have for their color. Aromaleigh has an outrageously broad color palette to choose from, and since I can buy samples that have enough eyeshadow for a few applications, I can play around with a lot of wild and bright and different (for me) colors and not sink a lot of money into buying full size jars that I might not like or wind up wearing only once for a special occasion or with a costume or something. 

Also, I have found that a little goes a very long way with mineral makeup.

Tracy

*** Here are some links to show the color palettes of the eyeshadows I like so much. If you can imagine any color, they probably have it. If I ever win the lottery, I am ordering one of each just to have fun with. 

- Aromaleigh "regular" color palettes by color category.
http://www.aromaleigh.com/shopbycolor.html

- Aromaleigh wild/crazy/cool color palette.
http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/aromaleighinc_2063_154543217

- Aromaleigh glitter color palette.
http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/aromaleighinc_2067_7815544


----------



## LillyWest (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't normally wear makeup, just mascara, and lipgloss. 
MAC Prrr lipglass, and the "old school" drugstore pink tube, black mascara.

I definitely need to be properly "glossed" to go anywhere, or do anything. MAC Prrr is my all time favorite!!


----------



## AnotherJessica (Aug 24, 2009)

Does anybody use a brand of tinted moisturizer that they just love? I've always used Clinique but I kind of want to see what else is out there.


----------



## Cors (Aug 24, 2009)

You might want to check out MUA? 

I know Laura Mercier is pretty popular, but I have never had much luck with it. I use Dr Hauschka's Toned Day Cream and/or L'Oreal Solar Expertise Tinted Matte Fluid SPF50+.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 24, 2009)

I voted for Maybelline because I love their eye products. I use their eyeliners, mascara's, eyeshadows, and brow shadows.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Aug 25, 2009)

Cors said:


> You might want to check out MUA?
> 
> I know Laura Mercier is pretty popular, but I have never had much luck with it. I use Dr Hauschka's Toned Day Cream and/or L'Oreal Solar Expertise Tinted Matte Fluid SPF50+.



Thanks for the info! I'll check those out. I tried Stila's tinted moisturizer this weekend at Sephora but it's pretty expensive so I want to try a few others before I decide.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 29, 2009)

Does anyone use Avon? 

I havn't been using Avon for too long, but when I first started using it, I liked the colors, especially the Smokey Quad, and I love their liners. Now they have changed their formula and the look of their eyeshadows. Is it just me... or is it crappier now?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 29, 2009)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Does anyone use Avon?
> 
> I havn't been using Avon for too long, but when I first started using it, I liked the colors, especially the Smokey Quad, and I love their liners. Now they have changed their formula and the look of their eyeshadows. Is it just me... or is it crappier now?



I use a little Avon because they sell the only blush I like and I like a lot of their lip products but I never was a fan of their eyeshadow.. it felt cake-y and heavy on my lids.. not cute.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 29, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I use a little Avon because they sell the only blush I like and I like a lot of their lip products but I never was a fan of their eyeshadow.. it felt cake-y and heavy on my lids.. not cute.



I do know that their formula feels a lot more lightweight and seems to be more... transparent? It doesn't color as much. It actually feels like I'm wearing nothing when I wear the new formula quads.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 29, 2009)

BrownEyedChica said:


> I do know that their formula feels a lot more lightweight and seems to be more... transparent? It doesn't color as much. It actually feels like I'm wearing nothing when I wear the new formula quads.



Having the feeling of wearing nothing is always great (in my opinion), but I certainly don't want it to look that way!

I'm having a difficult time finding an eyeshadow that is lightweight, not cakey, doesn't way down my lids, but at the same time, adds sufficient color to them.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 30, 2009)

BrownEyedChica said:


> I do know that their formula feels a lot more lightweight and seems to be more... transparent? It doesn't color as much. It actually feels like I'm wearing nothing when I wear the new formula quads.



Hm, maybe they changed it because other people thought it was too heavy? But that's too bad, nothing worse than putting on makeup & it doesn't look like it's doing anything.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 30, 2009)

elle camino said:


> absolutely use whatever works best for your face, and not everyone's going to look great in mineral foundation (like really dark skin tones for the most part are going to find that it has too much titanium dioxide in it, which gives an ashy effect. though the same goes for like 95% of liquid foundations on the market).
> 
> that said, i think a good number of people who've tried it and didn't like it may have just been applying it with a fluffy blush-type brush, which will give you no coverage and make it super powdery looking - worst of both worlds. really can't put enough emphasis on using the right brush - one with taklon bristles (soooooooo soft), that's very-to-extremely dense. that's the best way to describe it, other than just linking to the EDM brushes page.
> 
> ...




I really don't have a favorite makeup brand since I use different products from various lines. I do however have one skin care line I stick to and that is OLAY! 

Being a student, I can't afford fine department store makeup (except for perfumes which last a long time), but I do love good quality drug store makeup.


*LIPSTICK*-REVLON
*NAIL POLISH*-REVLON
*FOUNDATION*(YOU NEED GOOD QUALITY MAKEUP FOR THIS)-IMAN OR COVER GIRL QUEEN COLLECTION
*POWDER*-TRANSLUCENT CORNSILK LOOSE POWDER
*MASCARA*- MAYBELLINE 
*BLUSH*-REVLON


So all in all, I use predominantly Revlon products for makeup.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 1, 2009)

I tried to rep Katorade for going out of her way to help, but too soon.
Then tried to rep Tracyarts for empathy in having a hard time in finding super pale shades. Also too soon.

Sigh. I'm rep challenged.

A general thank you to everyone- this is a thread with lots of great info!


----------



## SSQT (Sep 4, 2009)

I just wanted to thank those of you who mentioned Everyday Minerals and their samples. I sent off for them. I never really tried mineral foundations before and I was pleasantly surprised. I still can't believe a powder can cover my face and make it still look nice LOL! I've always been told I have nice skin, but people don't understand I work at it.  I have sensitive oily skin that has dry patches, with rosacea thrown in... fun fun. I've been using the minerals for a couple weeks now and I love the lightness of it and being able to cover everything. The only thing I don't like is how oily my skin gets after awhile, but that's pretty normal for any foundation. (Heck, that's normal hours after washing my face w/o makeup on!) 

On topic: I'm not a brand whore...I like all kinds of makeup, being a girly girl I'll buy anything with color. So I'd have to say my downfall is anything to do with lips, and usually in a purple color. Anyone know of a TRUE purple lipstick/gloss??? I've tried so many. They're always pretty in the packages, in stores, online, but I get them home, open them and I'm like... magenta...burgandy...lilac...wine... usually too much red/pink in it. I want a true purple...grape... ok, maybe I'd look dead I don't know lol. I know MAC has some cool colors, but so far I still get the same problem. (So far the best contenders have been a lipstick I found in Germany, almost gone now, and another one I found at a store for my fellow sisters of color...so many fun colors they have!) ANYONE?


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 4, 2009)

SSQT said:


> I just wanted to thank those of you who mentioned Everyday Minerals and their samples. I sent off for them. I never really tried mineral foundations before and I was pleasantly surprised. I still can't believe a powder can cover my face and make it still look nice LOL! I've always been told I have nice skin, but people don't understand I work at it.  I have sensitive oily skin that has dry patches, with rosacea thrown in... fun fun. I've been using the minerals for a couple weeks now and I love the lightness of it and being able to cover everything. The only thing I don't like is how oily my skin gets after awhile, but that's pretty normal for any foundation. (Heck, that's normal hours after washing my face w/o makeup on!)
> 
> On topic: I'm not a brand whore...I like all kinds of makeup, being a girly girl I'll buy anything with color. So I'd have to say my downfall is anything to do with lips, and usually in a purple color. Anyone know of a TRUE purple lipstick/gloss??? I've tried so many. They're always pretty in the packages, in stores, online, but I get them home, open them and I'm like... magenta...burgandy...lilac...wine... usually too much red/pink in it. I want a true purple...grape... ok, maybe I'd look dead I don't know lol. I know MAC has some cool colors, but so far I still get the same problem. (So far the best contenders have been a lipstick I found in Germany, almost gone now, and another one I found at a store for my fellow sisters of color...so many fun colors they have!) ANYONE?



Wow, your post could have been mine! I was going to say thanks too, and I just ordered some samples, though mine haven't arrived yet.

And your skin sounds like a dead ringer for mine, to a tee! I use Bare Escentuals now, and love it, but I am hoping for something a bit less expensive that works as well.

The kicker was your search for purple lipstick! I've been on this quest since college! I see fashion ads with people with purple lips sometimes, and write to ask what brand/shade, and I'm invariable told it was done with pigment mixed into balm or gloss. That does work, BTW, but I too want one premixed. I just bought the purple gloss from Torrid, looks very purple, not so much in person. I describe what I want as grape bubblegum purple. It just hsa to be heavily opaque, so lip color doesn't show through and "pinkify" it. If I find it anywhere I'll post, hope you do the same!


----------



## S_ymphonie (Sep 4, 2009)

I Love...

Mac
Dior
Yes Saint Laurent
Bobbi Brown
and
Artdeco​


----------



## crayola box (Sep 4, 2009)

for the women looking for purples OCC makeup makes a pretty bright lighter purple, not really grape but you may want to take a look anyway!


here are swatches of the shades available from Pursebuzz (scroll down the page to see them all) , check out the blue, I could never pull it off, but more power to those who can!

and here is the official website (click on the scary woman dripping colors, or go to lip tars under products to get there)if anyone is interested in their stuff, happy shopping! 

btw: I have never tried their stuff myself so can't comment on the quality.


----------



## Vespertine (Sep 5, 2009)

SSQT said:


> On topic: I'm not a brand whore...I like all kinds of makeup, being a girly girl I'll buy anything with color. So I'd have to say my downfall is anything to do with lips, and usually in a purple color. Anyone know of a TRUE purple lipstick/gloss??? I've tried so many. They're always pretty in the packages, in stores, online, but I get them home, open them and I'm like... magenta...burgandy...lilac...wine... usually too much red/pink in it. I want a true purple...grape... ok, maybe I'd look dead I don't know lol. I know MAC has some cool colors, but so far I still get the same problem. (So far the best contenders have been a lipstick I found in Germany, almost gone now, and another one I found at a store for my fellow sisters of color...so many fun colors they have!) ANYONE?



Check out Manic Panic's Tramp. I used a true purple to DEATH in high school. It was Brucci-eggplant. Cheap, not good quality lipstick, not made anymore. But the color? I'll never find that perfect purple again. But Tramp is close.


----------



## SSQT (Sep 6, 2009)

QuasimodoQT said:


> Wow, your post could have been mine! I was going to say thanks too, and I just ordered some samples, though mine haven't arrived yet.
> 
> And your skin sounds like a dead ringer for mine, to a tee! I use Bare Escentuals now, and love it, but I am hoping for something a bit less expensive that works as well.
> 
> The kicker was your search for purple lipstick! I've been on this quest since college! I see fashion ads with people with purple lips sometimes, and write to ask what brand/shade, and I'm invariable told it was done with pigment mixed into balm or gloss. That does work, BTW, but I too want one premixed. I just bought the purple gloss from Torrid, looks very purple, not so much in person. I describe what I want as grape bubblegum purple. It just hsa to be heavily opaque, so lip color doesn't show through and "pinkify" it. If I find it anywhere I'll post, hope you do the same!



LOL! Oh that's too funny! Thanks for the rep, I was just going to post and I happened to see you gave it to me. I was gonna mention something about you being my twin, too! ;-) We even have the same pale coloring, I see!  I'll send you a PM sometime but for now just wanted to say hey and thanks!


----------



## SSQT (Sep 6, 2009)

crayola box said:


> for the women looking for purples OCC makeup makes a pretty bright lighter purple, not really grape but you may want to take a look anyway!
> 
> 
> here are swatches of the shades available from Pursebuzz (scroll down the page to see them all) , check out the blue, I could never pull it off, but more power to those who can!
> ...



Thanks much! Purple isn't what I was thinking, but that blue looks really cool. I might get it just to play haha! I'll let you know if I do. Thanks for the links, I will look around there!


----------



## SSQT (Sep 6, 2009)

Vespertine said:


> Check out Manic Panic's Tramp. I used a true purple to DEATH in high school. It was Brucci-eggplant. Cheap, not good quality lipstick, not made anymore. But the color? I'll never find that perfect purple again. But Tramp is close.



I actually bought that not too too long ago. It looks red on my lips...but it really did look purple online heheh. If you like the dark "gothic" look you might want to try MAC's "cyber". At least it's more purple on me.

Thank you for the info!!


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2009)

SSQT said:


> I actually bought that not too too long ago. It looks red on my lips...but it really did look purple online heheh. If you like the dark "gothic" look you might want to try MAC's "cyber". At least it's more purple on me.
> 
> Thank you for the info!!



Urban Decay has three that look pretty intensely purple, Apocalypse, Confession and Vinyl. They are a tad pricey though at $22.


----------



## crayola box (Sep 6, 2009)

one more for the purple file: http://www.amphigory.com/asl-angst.html
. Reviews on line say it goes on pretty sheer despite claiming to be metallic, but that its a true grape with no fuchsia/red undertones.


As an aside while googling purple lipstick the first website that came up is "The Purple Store" - everything they sell on the website is purple (though not much makeup), I am eying an adorable compact mirror with purple butterflies. (its in the makeup section)


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 6, 2009)

crayola box said:


> for the women looking for purples OCC makeup makes a pretty bright lighter purple, not really grape but you may want to take a look anyway!
> 
> 
> here are swatches of the shades available from Pursebuzz (scroll down the page to see them all) , check out the blue, I could never pull it off, but more power to those who can!
> ...




Crayola, you're just a purple fount! Somehow I missed this post, but checked out the lip tars, and the Katricia is about the closest I've seen in a long time, though I wish it were slightly darker. The site talks about mixability, though, so I'm intrigued. 

Your other find looks fantastic in the tube, but since it's semi-sheer, and my lips are pretty rosy, I'm betting it would end up fuchsia on me, like a long line of other attempts. That lip tar, though, talks about huge amounts of pigment- that's really something I want to try!

Thanks again, wish I could rep you again, but it's just too soon!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 6, 2009)

And thanks to the other ladies, Vespertine and Friday, for their help, too! I repped Vespertine, though (as usual) I'd repped Friday too recently. 

I apologize for thread hijacking. Now I skip off merrily to check out Urban Decay and buy some OCC Lip Tar (they need a better name, though)!


----------



## katorade (Sep 6, 2009)

Several folks on YouTube/MakeupAlley have reviewed and swatched the lip tars and all of them have said they are seriously pigmented, like put it on and it will be matte lipstick-opaque. I'd give it a try!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, I ordered the Lip Tar yesterday! I'm so glad crayolabox posted that, they look great. I'll go look up those reviews to whet my appetite in the meantime, thanks for the heads-up, Katorade!

I'll post again after I get them.

As for favorite makeup brands, I so use a lot of Bare Escentuals with a little BeneFit. I do have a sprinkling of a lot of brands, and I'm a lip hussy, probably one of most everything in that department. 

I was just recently inspired to try Aromaleigh, and ordered samples, which were really tiny, but enough to tell that their pale tones are a much better match for my skin than BE. (How funny, I had just typed ... for my sin, guess it's a Freudian slip!) I ordered full size, but it's not here yet, so I can't report on how it wears.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 7, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> Does anybody use a brand of tinted moisturizer that they just love? I've always used Clinique but I kind of want to see what else is out there.



You can also use your favorite regular moisturizer and add mineral makeup to it, it's great for mixing like that, and lets you adjust the tint and and coverage yourself.


----------



## Vespertine (Sep 8, 2009)

SSQT said:


> I actually bought that not too too long ago. It looks red on my lips...but it really did look purple online heheh. If you like the dark "gothic" look you might want to try MAC's "cyber". At least it's more purple on me.
> 
> Thank you for the info!!



Oh noes! Actually thinking on it, Tramp is definitely still more toward the red spectrum. I like the ones with more blue in it. I'll look at MAC's cyber, though I've been more red these days


----------



## Amatrix (Oct 8, 2009)

I love kryolan.

love love love love.


----------

